# Bill Bryson's Shakespeare: The World as Stage



## nickel (Nov 2, 2008)

Πέρυσι τέτοιον περίπου καιρό κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο του Μπιλ Μπράισον _Shakespeare: The World as Stage_ (ήδη επανεκδίδεται η χαρτόδετη έκδοση). Ως φαν και του Σέξπιρ και του Μπράισον (του δεύτερου έχω διαβάσει όλα σχεδόν τα βιβλία), περιμένω ότι κι αυτό εδώ θα μου χαρίσει μερικές ευχάριστες ώρες. Προς το παρόν, απόλαυσα το πρώτο κεφάλαιο. Μπορείτε να το βρείτε στις σελίδες της Τάιμς (_Bill on Will_) ή να ξεφυλλίσετε το βιβλίο στο αμερικάνικο Amazon (αφού γραφτείτε μέλος).

Πρόπερσι είχα απολαύσει τις εικασίες του Πίτερ Ακρόιντ και θέλω να κάνω συγκρίσεις με τον Μπράισον. Μου αρέσει στον δεύτερο, εκτός από το χιούμορ του και τον τρόπο που αξιοποιεί τη λεπτομέρεια, η ζεστασιά που βγαίνει από την επαφή του με τις πηγές πληροφόρησης. Μια τεχνική που χρησιμοποίησε πολύ στο προηγούμενο βιβλίο του (_A Short History of Everything_) είναι να μεταφέρει τις συζητήσεις που έκανε με τους ειδικούς σε κάθε θέμα και τις απαντήσεις που έδωσαν στις απορίες του. Στο πρώτο κεφάλαιο του _Σέξπιρ_, έχουμε αμέσως αμέσως τη στιχομυθία του με μια έφορο της Εθνικής Πινακοθήκης στο Λονδίνο για το περίφημο «πορτρέτο Τσάντος» (φωτογραφία) και με τον αρχι-αρχειοφύλακα της υπηρεσίας Εθνικών Αρχείων.





Είπα όμως ότι λατρεύω και την αξιοποίηση της ασήμαντης λεπτομέρειας, των trivia – ήδη στη δεύτερη παράγραφο διαβάζω για τον δούκα του Τσάντος: He had sired an illegitimate child in Italy, spoken occasionally in the House of Commons and installed some of the first flush toilets in England; but otherwise he was distinguished by nothing more than his glorious prospects. (Για όσους έχουν το ίδιο κουσούρι για τα trivia, να προσθέσω την αξιομνημόνευτη πληροφορία ότι ήδη στο τέλος του 16ου αιώνα ο σερ Τζον Χάρινγκτον, ένα από τα 102 βαφτιστήρια της βασίλισσας Ελισάβετ, εφηύρε την τουαλέτα με καζανάκι, την οποία ονόμασε Ajax για να κάνει λογοπαίγνιο με το a jakes, αλλά έγινε γνωστή σαν john από το βαφτιστικό του. Ελέγχεται η ακρίβεια της πληροφορίας ότι την τουαλέτα την εγκατέστησε και η Ελισάβετ στο παλάτι, αλλά την κατάργησε πολύ γρήγορα επειδή έκανε φοβερό θόρυβο.)

Το κείμενο του Μπράισον περιέχει πολλές καίριες διαπιστώσεις, όπως:

The paradoxical consequence is that we all recognise a likeness of Shakespeare the instant we see one, and yet we don’t really know what he looked like.
he is at once the best known and least known of figures. MORE than 200 years ago, in a sentiment much repeated ever since, the historian George Steevens observed that all we know of William Shakespeare is contained within a few scanty facts: that he was born in Stratford-upon-Avon, produced a family there, went to London, became an actor and writer, returned to Stratford, made a will and died.
(Στην παραπάνω να προσθέσω κάτι που έχουν πει για τον πρώτο βιογράφο του Σέξπιρ, τον Nicholas Rowe: «His 1709 _Life_ contains 11 pieces of information, eight of which are false».)
We are not sure how best to spell his name – but then neither, it appears, was he, for the name is never spelt the same way twice in the signatures that survive. They read as Willm Shaksp, William Shakespe, Wm Shakspe, William Shakspere, Willm Shakspere and William Shakspeare. One spelling he didn’t use was the one now universally attached to his name. Nor can we be entirely confident how he pronounced his name. Helge Kökeritz, author of the definitive _Shakespeare’s Pronunciation_, thought it possible he said it with a short _a_, as in _shack_.
(Δικαιώνονται οι μεταγράφοντες σε Σαίξπηρ, Σέξπιρ, Σακεσπήρο κ.τ.ό. Δεν ήταν «Σέιξπιρ» ο άνθρωπος!)
Of the approximately 3,000 plays thought to have been staged in London from about the time of Shakespeare’s birth to the closure of the theatres by the Puritans in a coup of joylessness in 1642, 80% are known only by title. Only 230 or so play texts still exist from Shakespeare’s time, including the 38 by Shakespeare himself – about 15% of the total, a gloriously staggering proportion.
Shakespeare, it seems, is not so much a historical figure as an academic obsession.
Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε, διαβάστε και την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου στην Daily Telegraph, όπου ο κριτικός σφάζει με το μπαμπάκι.

Καλή Κυριακή και...
Χρόνια πολλά, sarant.


----------



## sarant (Nov 3, 2008)

Σευχαριστώ, συνονόματε!


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2010)

Το βιβλίο κυκλοφόρησε τώρα και στα ελληνικά. Δεν σας έχω πει ότι στο μεταξύ το διάβασα (το ρούφηξα) στα αγγλικά. Δεν είναι από τα πιο διασκεδαστικά του Μπράισον (το έγραψε λίγο σαν αγγαρεία, κατ' ανάθεση) ούτε από τα καλύτερα για τον Σέξπιρ (στα αγγλικά, γιατί στα ελληνικά δεν έχουμε και πολλά). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η μαγεία του Σέξπιρ βρίσκεται στο έργο του. Για τη ζωή του γνωρίζουμε τόσο λίγα που ό,τι και να γραφτεί δίνει την εντύπωση του ξεντωμένου πέρα από τα όριά του.


*Μπιλ Μπράισον
Σαίξπηρ: Όλη η αλήθεια για τη ζωή του
Μετάφραση: Ελένη Βαχλιώτη
Εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο
Σελ.: 176, τιμή: €16 *


Από το Lifo (15/4/2010, σελ. 70):

*Finding William*
Aπό τη Δέσποινα Τριβόλη

Χάρη στην πένα του Μπιλ Μπράισον, η βιογραφία του Σαίξπηρ γίνεται –επιτέλους– ενδιαφέρουσα! 
O Μπιλ Μπράισον είναι ένα από τα εμπορικότερα ονόματα του αγγλοσαξονικού κόσμου χάρη στα έξυπνα ταξιδιωτικά του ημερολόγια — το μόνο που έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά είναι το Ένας Αμερικάνος ταξιδεύει στη Βρετανία (και κρατά σημειώσεις από το μικρό αυτό νησί). Ο τρόπος που γράφει, αυθόρμητα, οικεία και κυρίως ξεκαρδιστικά, τον έκανε αφάνταστα δημοφιλή στους αναγνώστες του. Στα μέσα του 2000, μετά από τουλάχιστον δέκα ταξιδιωτικά βιβλία, ο Μπράισον έκανε στροφή στην καριέρα του και έγραψε τη Μικρή ιστορία περί των πάντων —κάπως έτσι τον γνώρισε και το ελληνικό αναγνωστικό κοινό— και το βιβλίο αποτέλεσε αφορμή για να αγαπηθεί ο Μπράισον και από τους Έλληνες (καιρός ήταν!). Τώρα βγαίνει στα ελληνικά και το βιβλίο του Σαίξπηρ, Όλη η αλήθεια για τη ζωή του. Ενώ έχουν γραφτεί χιλιάδες βιβλία για τον Σαίξπηρ, γνωρίζουμε ελάχιστα για τη ζωή του. Μέχρι τώρα οι περισσότερες βιογραφίες του προσπαθούσαν να καλύψουν αυτό το κενό, βγάζοντας μάλλον αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα από τα έργα και τα σονέτα του (πόσοι και πόσοι ακαδημαϊκοί δεν την έχουν πατήσει προσπαθώντας να μαντέψουν την ερωτική ζωή του Σαίξπηρ μέσα από τα σονέτα του;). Ο Μπράισον, ευτυχώς, δεν ακολούθησε την πεπατημένη. Το βιβλίο ξεκινά ζωντανεύοντας την Αγγλία του 17ου αιώνα, φωτίζοντας την κοινωνία στην οποία ζούσε ο Σαίξπηρ. Διαβάζοντας για το γενικότερο πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο ζούσε και δούλευε, μας είναι και πολύ πιο εύκολο να φανταστούμε τη ζωή του. Μετά ο Μπράισον διαλύει —με ξεκαρδιστικό τρόπο κάποιες φορές— μία μία τις τρελές θεωρίες που έχουν αναπτυχθεί γύρω από τη ζωή του μεγάλου συγγραφέα. Το πραγματικά γοητευτικό με αυτό το βιβλίο είναι το πόσο απλά αλλά αστεία γράφει ο Μπράισον. Κυρίως όμως καταφέρνει να κάνει ένα θέμα που μοιάζει βαρετό άκρως ενδιαφέρον. ​


----------

